# 'Croc Hunter' Feels Hollywood's Bite



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

You have to admit this guy is nuts, I'm surprised he hasn't been seriously hurt.

LOS ANGELES (AP) Whether he's talking about falling in love with his wife or wrangling nature's toothiest beasts, the Crocodile Hunter has the wild-eyed glee of a little boy showing off squirming critters beneath a backyard rock.

A crooked, earnest smile reveals the goofy good nature at the heart of Steve Irwin, the excitable Australian naturalist known around the world for his offbeat nature documentaries.

"The Crocodile Hunter" series shown in 130 countries has charmed millions with Irwin's cries of "Crikey!" as various snakes, crocodiles, spiders, lizards and sharks have tried to snatch bites of him.

Now the 40-year-old zookeeper is taking his conservation message to moviegoers with the part-fiction, part-documentary comedy "The Crocodile Hunter: Collision Course."

Full Story


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I loved the fedex commercial he did. It is great when a personality can laugh at themselves in public.


----------

